# Need Boarding ASAP, Arvada Colorado!!!!!!



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hey there all my fellow horse forumers! I have gotten a job position in Louisville, CO, and am looking for reasonable boarding in and around the Arvada, Broomfield, and Louisville area. 

I figured this would be the best place to get it out there! here's the 'clinker', I have to move by the 15th of June, as my contract for the current place I'm working at, is done, and we have been asked to move on; our job positions were cut, which totally bites, but we had friends from this same place who were moving to CO, so we figured we would check it out. 

Now for what I am looking for boarding wise;

I am mainly looking for pasture type board, as I like my horse to be able to run around 24-7. Shelter is an obvious must, but it doesn't have to be a stall...Lean toos are fine. 

It doesn't have to be anything fancy, as long as it's well maintained, and the atmosphere is friendly, and easy going. 

Arena, and Round pens are a Bonus, but not necessary. 

I will probably be living in Arvada, so anything in a 20 mile radius is fine, as long as it's the 'right fit' for me and my mare. 

Would like to keep the rate within the 100-150$ range if possible. I think rates much more than that, especially for pasture board, are outrageous, especially if I have to purchase hay as well. PM me if you know of any good places, or have any ideas on who I can contact...Thank you tons!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Bumpin this up...

Absolutely no one knows of any reasonable boarding facilities in the Arvada/Louisville area of Colorado????


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm several hours away from the Arvada area, so I don't know if it is cheaper there but here you will most likely not find good care for that price. 

*Good* care under $250 is hard to come by and has a long waiting list, especially if there is any variety of shelter. 

I hope you can find something.... there are multiple places around here that are willing to discount board in exchange for barn help, perhaps you could ask around to find that type of situation.


----------



## Concealed45 (May 31, 2010)

You might try calling Brighton Saddlery and see if they have a bulletin board they can give you some numbers from. I am a couple hours South of Arvada and not too familiar with the area, but Brighton is nearby and has a good horse population.

Brighton Feed & Saddlery


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Delfina said:


> I'm several hours away from the Arvada area, so I don't know if it is cheaper there but here you will most likely not find good care for that price.
> 
> *Good* care under $250 is hard to come by and has a long waiting list, especially if there is any variety of shelter.
> 
> I hope you can find something.... there are multiple places around here that are willing to discount board in exchange for barn help, perhaps you could ask around to find that type of situation.


I've found several places that have everything from bathing racks, to lit arenas, etc, with pasture board for under 150$, they are just a little bit further than I want to drive everyday. I was just hoping someone might know of any that were a little closer than a 45-50 minute drive! I've never paid more than 175$ for pasture board, no matter how 'fancy' the boarding facility, and have no intentions of starting now...you just gotta find those places. I actually think I have one, that is literally 10 miles of where I may be living, and it is 150$ so I am waiting to hear back from them...Otherwise I may wind up boarding her at a different place that is a bit further out of the way, but will suit our needs very well.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

lol I know what you mean.. pasture board in Colorado seemed steep to me when I was looking around just out of HS.... but then I moved to CA where pasture board is $400 and thats when I missed CO! LoL

My family used to own a HUGE boarding place in Boulder.... so I know of some places but they are all father than you'd want to go I'm sure... sorry


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I know of places around Boulder but not so much around Arvada, Broomfield, and Louisville. Have you checked around Golden? There are quite a few horse facilities that way. One was quite a nice dressage barn I used to show at, but I forget its name. Possibly Table Mountain Ranch or something like that. 

Balidoll, I'm just nosy and curious... which Boulder stable did your family own?


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Lil Bit North Ranch... more toward Longmont. We were mainly western but for about a year we had a dressage trainer who came and taught out of our place... I forget her name  I loved all her students though!

My family moved in 2005 and it's private now, but it was a beautiful place when we owned it  Now some crazy lady with way too much money bought it and made it kinda.... eh.... lol

My moms new place is across from Triple Creek  I love that place!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I actually looked at Triple Creek! Lol! 

BUT I found a nice little place really close to where I live...it's more of a 'suburbia' type boarding place, but it's well kept and the owner takes really good care of the horses, so I think Flicka and I are both pleased!

Oh yeah, it's in Golden!


----------

